# Case 646 Selling Price



## KDTravis (Nov 19, 2004)

I found a 1979 Case 646 loader for sale. I have not seen it yet but it has been stored indoors, has a weight box, presumably a Cat 0 hitch. I believe it has been re-powered to a larger Onan Performer. It has tire chains but no other attachments. How much should I expect to pay for this unit? Thanks.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well according to the 2004 Grounds Maintenance Equipment Blue Book. A 1979 Case 646 in excellent Condition High value is worth $1,265 I could see paying up to $2,000 or more depending on condition.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

These tractors are in big demand. If you see it go for under 2 grand grab it. Most I have looked at have been around 2500. If your buying, quote the blue book, but for selling you could get much more.


BTW still looking for a nicely priced one myself.


----------



## KDTravis (Nov 19, 2004)

*Thanks for your help*

He was asking $2500 so you were spot on there. We agreed on $2200. No 3-pt or new engine, but it has new tires and seems to be sound and well-maintained. It's going to come in very handy when mulching and planting season gets here.

Thanks again.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm not familiar with this animal! Does any one have a pic handy to satisfy my curiosity?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I'm not familiar with this animal! Does any one have a pic handy to satisfy my curiosity? *


Here you go 1979 Case 646 loader.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=66957>


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks, Jody.. And it's almost Orange


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres another.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=66959>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Your fast Jody...was about to post the same pics. Good looking machine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Your fast Jody...was about to post the same pic. Good looking machine. *


What can i say:lmao: Just wasn't that fast the other night Dean and sixchows beat me to it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I found the 2nd one first, but wanted a better...then found the one with the FEL in the air... Ya gotta luv Google!:furious: :furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea the first pictures better they just need to get the white wall car tires off and put some bar tires on it.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *What can i say:lmao: Just wasn't that fast the other night Dean and sixchows beat me to it. *


I didn't beat anyone to anything!! I now know that age has some very critical limitations!!

*Wippersnappers Rule* Sorta kinda!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I didn't beat anyone to anything!! I now know that age has some very critical limitations!!
> 
> Wippersnappers Rule Sorta kinda!! *


You posted that picture first. It just was in bitmap instead of j-peg.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You posted that picture first. It just was in bitmap instead of j-peg. *


Haste makes waste, as my Daddy told me countless times!! Should of paid more attention!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *I'm not familiar with this animal! Does any one have a pic handy to satisfy my curiosity? *


From looking at the pictures it looks kinda just like a GT with a loader on it. It is much more the that. It was made just for loader use, and they are a tough little bugger. Dont see them around much these days. With so many styles of compact tractors these days, and the high cost of building the Ingersoll loaders, most people go for the compacts. Still a huge damand for the old ones though. Makes it good if your selling, but bad if your buying.


----------



## KDTravis (Nov 19, 2004)

There are more pictures on e-bay of one that's for sale. Item number 4337482663.


----------



## kennybigdog (Oct 3, 2012)

i found a 1978 case 646 backhoe & loader he is asking 5k , is that with in blue price
my banker is picky when it comes to equipment, and i cant find anything on it


----------

